# When can I move the crate?



## Mwelsh03 (Jul 10, 2013)

Hey guys, 

My GSD puppy was crate trained pretty quickly. I got him almost a month ago and he learned to like the crate in about 1.5 weeks. I believe the main reason he likes it so much is due to the crate being right beside my bed. 

The issue is I leave for work much earlier than my fiancé does, and when I get up so does the dog. We have no issues getting up early to play and what not, but sometimes a little extra sleep would be nice. 

Any tips on how long I should wait before moving the crate into a different room? Will he immediately reject the new location or should it be pretty smooth?

Thanks for the advise!!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

I've always kept the dogs crates in my room so that I can hear if they have to go out in the middle of the night (this applies to my older dog(s) who have been potty trained for ages as well). Even with my older dogs, I have had to get up (on occasion) for them to go to the bathroom (and usually those times are for explosive poop). My thought is that I would rather get up and take them out than to either have them covered in it (if they are crated) or all over the house (if they are loose).


----------



## Mwelsh03 (Jul 10, 2013)

Yeah, I am leaning more towards just leaving it in there. Although, I haven't had to take him out in the middle of the night since about the 4th day I got him. 




Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

I kept my puppy's crate in the bedroom for oh .. one day I think. I then moved it to the computer room because my husband is a light sleeper and got zero sleep while the pup was still settling in and getting used to everything. I just set the alarm on my phone to get up a few times during the night. He must have a basketball sized bladder because even at 8 weeks he only NEEDED to go out once (took him out a couple of other times but he just lay down on the ground).


----------



## AdamandEve (Jun 9, 2013)

I crated my dog while she was sleeping in my room from when I got her 8weeks old to when she was 4 months. Now the crate is in the living room and is only used when i am gone and she has a doggy bed beside mine. It has helped alot with her obedience, bladder, control, and independence. Not sure the question you are asking. Do you want to move the crate out of your room and let her sleep in or are you asking when a puppy does not need it anymore?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AdamandEve (Jun 9, 2013)

He will probably bark or cry if hes crated in a room with no one. Or he may not. I would treat him and praise when he goes into the crate in a new location. Give him a kong or something which can provide him pleasure even when he is alone in his crate away from your wife.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mwelsh03 (Jul 10, 2013)

AdamandEve said:


> I crated my dog while she was sleeping in my room from when I got her 8weeks old to when she was 4 months. Now the crate is in the living room and is only used when i am gone and she has a doggy bed beside mine. It has helped alot with her obedience, bladder, control, and independence. Not sure the question you are asking. Do you want to move the crate out of your room and let her sleep in or are you asking when a puppy does not need it anymore?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I'm going to keep him in his crate at night, I was just wondering if it was okay to move him to a different room. Most books recommend you leave him in the bedroom to begin with. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## AdamandEve (Jun 9, 2013)

Also whats his age?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AugustGSD (Mar 29, 2013)

My pup has always been in the living room, because the crate is too large for any other room in my house. He cried and howled, but now he is okay. I think its fine to move it, but you may have to put up with a lot of noise for a few nights. August calmed down noticeably around night 3, and was completely quiet by the end of the week. However, be ready for the possibility of howling and yelping throughout the night until your pup gets used to sleeping alone.


----------



## Diesel and Lace (Apr 15, 2013)

I have two crates for Diesel one next to the bed for night time and one in the living room. There are a few reasons I like two crates:

1. I want him next to me incase he has to really go in the middle of the night, I dont want to wake up to a poop covered dog 
2. He knows the difference between his bed time crate and his other crate. He is only in his bed time crate when we go to bed. He has a little anxiety about being separated (getting much better with time) but when he is in the one next to the bed he is out like a light in seconds. 
3. When I was with my spouse, he got up at 4:30am to go to work and he took Diesel out, but put him in the living room when he was done. 
4. The living room one lets him see everything all the time when we are not in bed and he is in his crate. Ideally I want him out and about 100% of the time but there are times he has to be in his crate which he doesnt mind if he can see us not just hear us. 

There are other reasons I like it but those are the 4 biggies


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

My husband gets up before me and all the dogs stay in the bedroom and go back to sleep. If I get up and he stays in bed they follow me. 
I don't think your dog will be happy sleeping in another room.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

my dog's crate was in the livingroom. i didn't see the need for him
to be so close. i got up every 2 hours to take him out at night.
i think you can move the crate now. he may whine because he's
away from you but he may not.


----------



## buckeye1 (Jun 17, 2013)

Our dog is crated in the living room since the day we brought her home 2 months ago. She whines, cries and barks sometimes. I would love to leave her on the bedroom but have no room and have 2 cats. So one day I would love to leave her out all night without getting into trouble. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mts678 (Jun 23, 2013)

Our dogs crate is in our bedroom, but I move it after she wakes up out into the kitchen for the day, then back into the bedroom at bedtime. Seems to work for chaucey 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------

